# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Former Mayas Restaurant site

## cec1

. . . said to be shooting for a March opening . . . under ownership of highly respected French restaurant, Balagan (balagan-paris.com/en).  Not sure that itll come together in that time frame . . . but, possible!  Same footprint as Mayas, but enlarged volume of space, with appearance of expecting to have windows (instead of roll-down shades). An excited buzz on the island in anticipation.

Still a beautiful view, day or night!

----------


## amyb

Gosh, I do miss that view!

----------


## kent1994

> Gosh, I do miss that view!



 :thumb up:

----------


## elgreaux

quite an extensive rebuild...

----------


## Eve

I’ll be there at the end of March. I’ll spy on them

----------


## dsarkis

If the restaurant has a similar menu to Paris it will be a nice addition to the SBH restaurant scene.
I will be there for 2 weeks, part of it in March.  I may miss the opening, but will definitely check it out!

----------


## JEK

> Gosh, I do miss that view!



The best dinner view on that isle! Like being at sea.

----------


## Hawke

Parking?

----------


## cec1

> Parking?



. . . up in the air.  Initially planned to be remote, with shuttle transportation to the restaurant & car delivery to the restaurant when diners are finished.  Negotiations with the Collectivité may have developed more favorably to the restaurant.

----------


## mmiseroc

Is this restaurant on the former Maya's site still scheduled to open this month (March 2022)?  Is the name Balagan?

----------


## JEK

> Is this restaurant on the former Maya's site still scheduled to open this month (March 2022)?  Is the name Balagan?




The name is given in post #01 fo this thread. No update on an opening date as far as we know.

----------

